# Bear creek benefit tourney



## tradhunter98 (Apr 9, 2015)

This is for my buddy's mom who is battling a brain tumor.


----------



## Lilmac91 (Apr 9, 2015)

If I had a job boat I wld be more than glad to fish it. Hope it turns out good and will pray for Tracy


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Apr 9, 2015)

U will have a good turnout. I'll try to hardest and see if my club wonts to fish it


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks guys it should be a good time.


----------



## bsanders (Apr 10, 2015)

More than likely, I will be there....probably a few more boats I can get to come also.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 14, 2015)

Bump


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## ja88red (Apr 29, 2015)

Will try to make it.


----------



## YakSAM1 (Apr 29, 2015)

Could I fish with my kayak my kayak is big enough to hold weight of a descent size cooler to keep fish alive just wondering


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 4, 2015)

I wouldn't see a problem with it.


----------



## bsanders (May 10, 2015)

How many boats are confirmed so far?


----------



## ja88red (May 10, 2015)

I will be there.


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 11, 2015)

bsanders said:


> How many boats are confirmed so far?



I have no idea, im not over the event I was just asked to post it.


----------



## bsanders (May 11, 2015)

Can you find out?


----------

